# Color dispersed in castor oil, glycerin or water



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I am looking to purchase some soap colorants. Is there any noticeable difference in colors dispersed in oil, glycerin or water? Is it more economical to put powder color into oil yourself?

Thanks,

Jolene


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use many oxides and add them at different times during the process. I add them to the oils if coloring a whole batch. I add them at emulsion if swirling color and that goes for multiple colors. Oxides are the most cost effective method, but micas and clays work well too depending on the desired look of the finished soap.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use micas and ultramarines. I mix the micas with oil either separately or in the total oils for the formula depending on whether I am going to make swirls, layers or whatever. They mix well either way.

Ultramarines have to be dissolved in water. I can remember that due to the word marine in the name. :/ If you try oil it has speckels in the finished soap. 

I have a whole set of liquid select shades and rarely use them. For some reason I do not like the finished texture of the soap with them unless it is a VERY light color. They are nice though for being able to mix colors according to their color chart. But I have gotten pretty good mixing micas to get desired results. Ex. bright green, apple green, olive green. I can do all of those with micas now so the Select Shades just sit there.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Buying powder gives more bang for your buck. I always dissolve powders in either oil or water , depending on what is recommended by manufacturer, I do this as soon as I get them and they sit waiting to be used. I add this concentrated mixture to a little warm oil and then add that to hot oil mixture, pouring it through a sieve. I love the color that clays make but using too much will make soap chalky and brittle. I find that micas make the best colorants, but it takes more of it than oxides to get a good color. Im experimenting with natural roots, herbs etc. to see how they color soaps, will post if I have anything informative to report. good luck.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit email me, I have the PDF file saved from the soap swap Ellen Peacock (Peacock colors did) it is on all natural herbs etc....used...I haven't read it in a long time but I believe they even said how much was used in the batches. V


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks,

I ended up calling TKB and told them what I was doing, the types of colors I liked, gave her some money and told her to send me something. It was shipped on Friday. She said she would include some type of instructions. It is hard to believe I have been making soap, on and off, for over 15 years and have never colored any.


----------

